# Fishing Buddy Available (Galveston)



## TDAlmighty (Apr 16, 2014)

Wife will not let me get a boat, so I am looking for fishing buddies that have one... Will split the gas/bait cost evenly with others on the boat, bring a cooler with beverages, and will do my share of the work. I will bring my own gear and tackle. Interested in any type of fishing. Will meet anywhere from Freeport to Baytown and all points in between (I am in League City).

Text my cell (8 zero 8) 2 nine 2 - 2745


----------



## TDAlmighty (Apr 16, 2014)

*Thanks 2Cool and 32_ProLine*

I wanted to thank 2Cool forums and especially user 32_ProLine for giving me the opportunity of going on an awesome fishing trip.

I think I may have some good fishing mojo--anybody else need a fishing buddy?


----------

